# Getting there..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thought I'd take a pic and a vid as I got my scales the other day...

Peru Tunki, 16g in..










The rest below..






Could've tamped a little harder (beans getting towards the end, nearly finished them) or notched the grinder 1 stop finer but came out nice.

Very nice, not bitter or sour - made a flat white (as I prefer milk drinks).

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If the taste is good thats all that matter really

Do you taste before it goes into milk ?

If i was being uber objective id say the shot is a little fast , its hard to tell if that is a result of channeling or too coarse a grind or the beans just asking ( although the crema looks good )

Next up for you , naked pf my friend .


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> If the taste is good thats all that matter really
> 
> Do you taste before it goes into milk ?
> 
> If i was being uber objective id say the shot is a little fast , its hard to tell if that is a result of channeling or too coarse a grind ...


It tasted good before milk, but just prefer it with (plus I'm still practising my steaming/frothing/art lol)

It was a little fast I agree..



Mrboots2u said:


> Next up for you , naked pf my friend .







Got one







(and yes, I had a little bit of channelling on this one.)

Didn't want to use it as I didn't want to make a mess of my new scales (just yet)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stick the scales in a sandwich bag or something >


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah you got some dead spots there


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How are you distributing? That needs a bit of work but well played for putting a video up


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Stick the scales in a sandwich bag or something >


Been using cling film











Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah you got some dead spots there


That was a few weeks ago, getting better results lately


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> How are you distributing? That needs a bit of work but well played for putting a video up


In the naked shot, I just dosed straight out of the grinder, gave it a couple of soft tamps to flatten then a firm one (not that firm in the vid)

Just lately I've been using a straightened paperclip to widdle around in the basket to even the coffee out before tamping. Just trying to get a consistent method.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

You've inspired me to make a video of my naked PF shot. I hope it's as good as this morning when i video it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good crema in first video. Nice glass espresso cup too, ideal for this type of video. Where is it from? Thanks.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Ive just realised I should of got the bottom of the basket in the clip. I'll do another tomorrow... I've had 3 doubles today 0_o


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Was that a 40s pour? Why so long?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

NJD1977 said:


> Was that a 40s pour? Why so long?


No it was 37 seconds... i hit the brew button at 3 seconds into the clip and cut it at 40 seconds.

Sorry it wasn't perfect text book but i'm still brewing with L Plates and the last two days have seen huge progress for me.... i Just wanted to share it...


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Cool. What are you filming it with, looks very high quality film clip. Is it a DSLR or just a smart phone?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

iPhone 5s - thats another reason for a 'sub standard' shot. I was using my iPad as a timer, filming with my phone. The first attempt i forgot to press record... (too much going on)


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Got to hand it to apple, whilst I'm an android fan, apples cameras are superb.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

37 seconds might be tasty?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Good crema in first video. Nice glass espresso cup too, ideal for this type of video. Where is it from? Thanks.


Got the glasses from Sainsburys


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Am I right in thinking you were one of those who were anti using scales initially until others including myself recommended them? If so, how big a difference have you noticed in quality of your shots since using them?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> 37 seconds might be tasty?


I liked it


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Am I right in thinking you were one of those who were anti using scales initially until others including myself recommended them? If so, how big a difference have you noticed in quality of your shots since using them?


Rhys?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, was asking Rhys.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Made a mess today, 3 shots using my home made naked and the triple basket from @Jeebsy (less mess with a double but not as good to view)
























Grinder back to usual setting and harder tamp. Not going good today so the last one went into an Americano with sugar and milk...










Cling-film was a good idea...

Something wasn't right today, maybe Lavazza supermarket beans - fresh beans work a lot better. Maybe it's the triple basket and too much headroom?

Input weight was kept the same, machine was warmed up - the temp of the basket was consistent but cooled as I removed it to weigh the input.

Comments always appreciated.. 'PEBOAM!' (Problem Exists Between Operator And Machine!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What tamper is that?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it 1996?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Am I right in thinking you were one of those who were anti using scales initially until others including myself recommended them? If so, how big a difference have you noticed in quality of your shots since using them?


No, not really. The only scales I had were digital cooking ones which I used for weighing the input into a double - I couldn't weigh the output 'live' as they don't fit under the pf with a cup on. For consistency I just level filed a double and counted 27s, if it came out too slow or too fast then I'd adjust accordingly.

using the scales appeals to my scientific/engineering mind and can measure consistency and accuracy on three levels (input, output and time) now rather than input and time with not knowing what the output is. I got good results last night that I was quite pleased with. Ah well, try again later with some different beans or maybe the double basket instead.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> What tamper is that?


The one my other half bought me for my birthday - double ended which was too big for my Dualit. Not great by tamper standards so might buy another at a later date



garydyke1 said:


> Is it 1996?


Wish it was knowing what I do now lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Why has no one yet designed an affordable set of digital scales that are splash proof/waterproof and can measure to within .1g or .01g is beyond me? They'd sell bucket loads to coffee making folk!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Something wasn't right today, maybe Lavazza supermarket beans


This .........


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> This .........












Hahaha!









My other half liked it the other day, I'm trying to convert her to liking coffee as she hates it..


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

3 doubles would have me jangly for hours..............


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

kadeshuk said:


> 3 doubles would have me jangly for hours..............


Two were tasted and chucked down the sink..


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Might be just me Rhys, but that pump doesn't sound right to me. It should be a smooth constant tone once the coffee starts flowing but on your vids it sounds very "wavy". Is it a new or an old machine?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

NJD1977 said:


> Might be just me Rhys, but that pump doesn't sound right to me. It should be a smooth constant tone once the coffee starts flowing but on your vids it sounds very "wavy". Is it a new or an old machine?


Does it sound the same or different to mine? (I'm not able to listen at the mo)


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mr O said:


> Does it sound the same or different to mine? (I'm not able to listen at the mo)


Your one sounds normal, steady consistent tone.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

NJD1977 said:


> Might be just me Rhys, but that pump doesn't sound right to me. It should be a smooth constant tone once the coffee starts flowing but on your vids it sounds very "wavy". Is it a new or an old machine?


Funny you mention that, I noticed it myself but if you watch the third vid it's constant. Then I realised.. I had a cup on the warming plate in the first two that was vibrating and rattling about - removed it for the third vid. Machine is a 2003 model (bigger wattage, bigger solenoid etc..)


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ah yeah. Third vid sounds fine. Must be the rattling cups.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

NJD1977 said:


> Ah yeah. Third vid sounds fine. Must be the rattling cups.


Had me worried tbh when I was listening to it back.. Same thing happened when I swapped my car's ECU for a tuned one and wondered what the clicking sound was.. Got me worried until I noticed the seatbelt lights flashing lol D'oh!!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> How are you distributing? That needs a bit of work but well played for putting a video up


Knew you would like a vid


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Been using the grinder on a notch tighter that usual and tamping lighter (press, and quick turn - not preeeeesssss and twiiiist twiist...) getting better results - even with supermarket beans (..need some more fresh) so been using Lavazza Espresso and Tesco finest (the sweet. nutty ones listed as a 3) which are nice in milky drinks. Latest vid...






Bit short at 20s but was ok in a flat white (though looses most of the crema when pouring into a larger cup.

Just had a lovely cuppa using the Tesco beans, 18.5g in 29s and 37g output. (was about 35g when stopped). Steamed my milk in the 20oz Toroid and barely got a heart - need a 12oz! The amount of milk I need only just covers the tip of the Silvia wand. Couldn't vid as phone is charging..

I find after steaming, I switch back to extraction setting and give it a quick blast, the steam dries the puck so it nicely taps out before venting back to water and switching off.


----------

